# Milo's reunion with her sisters



## EastBayer (Aug 17, 2012)

We got together with Milo's sisters today at Sunol Regional Park. A litter of 3 girls born in mid June who all went to their families in mid August. It was a great, fun reunion and the girls played nonstop! Milo's sisters, Merritt & Rosie, are all beautiful girls. Needless to say she slept so hard this afternoon and had a mellow evening from over 2 hours of running, hiking and splashing around in the water with her sibs.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

We do a litter reunion with my boys brothers and sister every 6 months. 

He loves it and there is part of me that likes to think they know each other as siblings.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Eastbayer,

We'll have to join you one weekend for a walk. Sunol is a great area for off leash adventures.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2012/09/vizslas-5-months-to-5-years-old-on-hill.html

RBD


----------



## EastBayer (Aug 17, 2012)

Would love that, RBD! So many cool people from the Bay Area we would like to meet. While there, we met three other Vizslas from two families. It's such a great park for dogs.


----------

